
Show HN: Krisp Rooms – remove Noise and Echo in meeting rooms with DNN - davitb
https://krisp.ai/krisp-rooms/
======
davitb
We have built a DNN which does 2 things on real-time audio:

a) remove background noise b) remove room echo

We’ve then embedded it in a virtual microphone which can be integrated into
ZoomRooms or similar products.

Demo with video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnoWG1JBe8A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnoWG1JBe8A)

~~~
PaulHoule
It definitely removes the background noise and increases legibility.

However the voices sound "pinched" to me. It is a lot like one of those head
related transfer functions that is supposed to make you think the sound comes
from above, but it sounds like multiple band reject filters were applied and
makes me feel some kind of pressure in my head.

